# Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2017)

*Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Hallo,

spielt hier jemand gerade Mordors Schatten und kann mir helfen? 

Ich versuche einen der Häuptlinge zu töten. Eine seiner beiden Leibwachen (=Hauptmann) habe ich auch ausgeschaltet.
Es sollte also nach meinem Verständnis die andere Leibwache/Hauptmann im Kampf gegen der Häuptling dazu kommen und ihm helfen.


Um nun den Häuptling erstmal herauszufordern soll ich ein Gefecht starten und 35 Uruks töten.  
Allerdings werden während dieses Gefechts immer drei (!!!) andere Hauptmänner getriggert. Nach meinem Verständnis ist das ein dummer Zufall weil alle drei in dem Gebiet liegen in dem ich das Gefecht halten muss?

Problem ist, dass dieses dadurch quasi unmöglich zu gewinnen ist. Ich habe immer 50+ Uruks und drei Hauptmänner gegen mich, was für eine der ersten Quests viel zu overpowered ist.  


Ist das tatsächlich ein Fehler des Spiels?   Hat jemand eine Idee was ich anders machen kann oder wie ich gegen so viele Gegner ankomme?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Weglaufen ist keine Schande. Einfach mal weg vom Pulk und so die Gegner auseinander ziehen. Auch nicht deinen Bogen vergessen. Pfeil in Kopf und jeder Normal Ork ist tot.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Weglaufen ist keine Schande. Einfach mal weg vom Pulk und so die Gegner auseinander ziehen. Auch nicht deinen Bogen vergessen. Pfeil in Kopf und jeder Normal Ork ist tot.


Danke. Ich habe gerstern noch weiter getestet.
Mit den beiden Sachen zusammen habe ich es geschafft den Häuptling herauszufordern, es wurde dabei nur ein Hauptmann getriggert 
Bin immer weggelaufen, irgendwo hochgeklettert wo die Orks nicht hinkamen, und hab so viele ausgeschaltet bis mir die Pfeile ausgegangen sind.


Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass der Häuptling durch die vielen Versuche mittlerweile ganz schön ordentlich gelevelt hat und quasi ALLES abblockt. Normale Angriffe bringen nichts, überspringen geht nicht, diese Geistesbenebelung blockt er auch ab und ist immun gegen Pfeile. Zudem kann ich seine Angriffe nicht kontern.
Ich schaffe es höchstens ihn mal zu erwischen wenn er gerade aus irgendwelchen Gründen taumelt.  

Das frustriert gerade ein bisschen   Ich werde jetzt erstmal versuchen meinen Charakter mit Nebenaufgaben hochzuleveln so weit es geht. Hoffentlich ergibt sich dadurch etwas.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Moin moin !
Ich spiele das auch seit dem Gratis-Wochenende und mir gefällt's sehr.
Wie weit bist du denn ?
Während einer Quest ist mir das noch nicht passiert, als ich allerdings  die Karte ein wenig erkundet habe, haben ab und zu mal 1-2 Hauptmänner meinen Weg gekreuzt und wenn es zuviele auf einmal wurden, nie allerdings so viele wie bei dir, bin ich einfach geflohen.
Wirklich intelligent ist die KI nicht und verfolgt dich nicht so weit.
Welches lvl hat der Häuptling denn aktuell ?

Edit: ich denke, du bist deutlich weiter als ich in der Hauptstory, weil ich mal wieder viel zu viel nebenbei mache und das auch erst seit 8 Stunden oder so spiele.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Ich habe auch erst 7 Stunden gespielt.  Der Häuptling ist nun auf Level 15, seine beiden aktuellen Leibwächter sind auf 10 und 12.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Ach herje.
Ja dann mach wohl ersteinmal paar Nebenquest und Sammel- sowie Jagdherausforderungen.
Wieviel Prozent der Story hast du etwa abgeschlossen ?
Ich bin bisher nur einmal gestorben, der Ork, der mich allerdings erwischt hatte, war kein missionsrelevanter Gegner und eigentlich schwach. 
Ich kann mir ja das heute Abend gern mal in einem Stream bei Steam anschauen, wenn du möchtest ?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Keine Ahnung ... 20%?  Ich schaue heute abend mal nach.

Hm. VIelleicht versuche ich auch erstmal einen anderen Häuptling. Dieser ist nun wirklich sehr stark geworden ...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Ein Freund meinte gestern, dass die sich teilweise auch gegenseitig umbringen, wenn du stirbst, da die eben aufsteigen.
Ich denke aber das betrifft keine storyrelevanten Gegner. Wäre ja auch zu einfach und Unsinn.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Stimmt schon die Kämpfen auch mal gegen andere. Jeder von denen will ja der beste sein 
Gibt auch Missionen wo man einen von beiden im Kampf helfen soll. Aber das ist alles nicht Story basiert. 

Und ein hochleveln in dem Sinn gibt es nicht. Man wird nicht stärker, man kann nur mehr fähigkeiten erlernen. Und mit Mithril sich mehr Leben, Pfeile und so kaufen.

Ich mache es so, ja bin auch noch nicht durch. Erst mache ich alle Nebenaufträge, dann kümmere ich mich erst wieder um die Story.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Joa neue Fähigkeiten, aber mehr Reserven in bezug auf die LP, Fokus, Pfeilvorrat usw.
Ich finde schon, dass sehr viele dieser Fähigkeiten enorm weiterhelfen und das Gameplay erleichtern.

Ist meine Vermutung eigentlich richtig, dass die epischen Runen nur in der GOTY Editio bereits von Anfang an vorhanden sind ?
Ich habe bisher nur diese ausgerüstet und erst als alle in Verwendungen waren, habe ich die schwächeren gewählt, welche ich über den Sieg von Hauptmänner erhalten habe.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Kann sein weis ich nicht genau. Aber du solltest auch schauen ob die Runen auch für deinen Spielstil sind. Gibt z.b. Runen wo man Pfeile bekommt wenn man vom Rücken eines Caragors Orks tötet. Da ich so wie nie auf Caragoren reite, und schon gar nicht da mit dem Bogen rumschiese sind solche Runden nichts für mich. Die also zu verwenden wäre sinnlos. Nomale Runen kann man auch in Mithril umwandeln.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Ja solche eine Rune habe ich bei imr auch schon im Inventar.
Hatte die auch schon kurz mal angelegt, da ich viel und gern auf den Caragoren reite, in dem Moment benutze ich den Bogen allerdings auch nie, daher sinnlos.
Ich stocke die Pfeile mitlerweile am liebsten durch aufzehren von Gegnern auf.
Die epischen Runen finde ich grundsätzlich sehr hilfreich.

Mir gefallen die recht unauffälligen Jagd- und Sammelherausforderungen, die ich erst sehr spät entdeckt habe.
Entweder eine vorgegebene Anzahl irgendein Viehzeug töten oder bestimmtes Kraut in angegebener Menge sammeln.
Bringt gut XP und somit leveln sich die LP, Fokus und Pfeile gut!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Ja das aufzehren ist extrem hilfreich. Klappt nur leider selten wenn man gegen zahlreiche Orks kämpft. Da wird man immer recht schnell wieder unterbrochen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Wenn ich gegen zahlreiche Orks kämpfen muss, dann benutze ich ja auch nicht den Bogen 

Ohne die epischen Runen stelle ich mir übrigens das Massenschlachten der Orks recht schwer vor.
Der Sofortkill ist praktisch sobald das Schwert leuchtet, anonsten ist es ein fast unendliches kontern, angreifen, kontern, angreifen Geklöppel...


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Einfach möglichst viele Orks auf die eigene Seite ziehen, am besten schon bevor man kämpft, dann wird die Zahl der Hauptmänner, die gleichzeitig mit einem kämpfen wollen auch gringer, da über kurz oder lang einfach alle gegeneinander kämpfen.

Man sollte schon versuchen, sich eine eigene Armee aufzubauen. Ziel sollte es theoretisch sein, alle Anführer zu kontrollieren (anstatt sie zu töten) und nicht nur ein paar.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

So weit sind wir noch nicht oder ich zumindest nicht, ich hatte davon jedoch schon gelesen.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mittelerde Mordors Schatten ...  zu viele Hauptmänner in der Nähe?*

Also, tatsächlich muss man am Ende nur 4 von 5 verfügbaren Häuptlingen besiegen. Das macht es einfach.

Wenn man etwas weiter fortschreitet wird man auch deutlich stärker, das hilft.


----------

